# Night Fishing on the pier



## RedPrim (May 5, 2012)

I hear redfish are biting on the pcola beach pier at night lately. Anybody heard that?


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

I've heard about that. Haven't been out there lately though.


----------



## RedPrim (May 5, 2012)

Thank you War Eagle!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Wde


----------

